# Smoker turned  off



## Mlitchman (Nov 8, 2020)

Help! 

SMOKER TURNED OFF!

Put two 7 lb pork shoulder butts on the smoker at 9PM, at 11 I went to bed, at 6 AM smoker was off..

I was doing a deep smoke from 9 to 2 the. The smoker was supposed to cook for 10 hours at 225. 

When I woke up at 6 AM the outside temperature on NJ was 40, and the grill and meat were about 60 to 65 degrees.

I turned the smoker back on at 6 and at 830 this morning the pork was around 100 degrees..

Little concerned don't want to be getting myself and everyone sick over this. Picture attached is from 6AM. 

Thoughts????


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 8, 2020)

I think you are good to go. Here's a tip for the sleep smokers.......get you a temp probe setup to monitor your smoker with a high/low temp alarm that will connect to your phone. 

 Inkbirdbbq
 makes some great affordable ones. Losing a piece of meat due to smoker turn off won't cost you much.....but a fire burning down your smoker and possibly anything around it can be quite expensive. Post up some pics when done and welcome to the forum


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2020)

You are fine. Bacteria are Only on the outside of Pork that isn't Injected and they were killed in the first 30 minutes or so. I agree with Jake. Get a therm with a High/Low temperature alarm...JJ


----------



## normanaj (Nov 8, 2020)

What 

 TNJAKE
 said.

Both my ThermoPro and Inkbird therms have hi/lo temp alarms.I sleep much better when using them on overnight smokes.


----------

